# K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.55



## rajat22 (Jul 28, 2006)

Features of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.56 :
Players: 
* Media Player Classic [version 6.4.9.0 rev. 611]
ffdshow: 
* ffdshow [rev. 2543]
* extra plugins
* ffdshow VFW interface
DirectShow video filters: 
* XviD [version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-04-20]
* DivX Pro [version 6.2.2]
* CoreAVC [version 0.0.0.4] 
* On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0]
* On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0]
* Cyberlink DVD decoder [version 6.0.0.2023]
* InterVideo DVD decoder [version 7.0.27.191]
* MPEG-1/2 (Ligos) [version 4.0.0.77]
* MPEG-1/2 (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3]
* MPEG-1/2 (MainConcept) [version 1.0.0.78]
VFW video codecs: 
* XviD [version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-04-20]
* DivX Pro [version 6.2.5.34]
* x264 [rev. 551]
* Windows Media 9 VCM [version 9.0.1.369]
* On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0] [Encoding]
* On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0] [Encoding]
* Intel Indeo [version 5.2562.15.54]
* Intel Indeo [version 4.51.16.2]
* Intel Indeo [version 3.24.15.03]
* Intel I.263 [version 2.55.1.16]
* huffyuv [version 2.1.1 CCE Patch 0.2.5]
QuickTime Alternative: 
* QuickTime codecs [version 7.0.4.80]
* QuickTime plugin for Internet Explorer
* QuickTime plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera
* Extra QuickTime plugins
* QuickTime DirectShow parser
* QuickTime DirectShow decoder wrapper
Real Alternative: 
* RealMedia codecs [version 6.0.12.1483]
* RealMedia plugin for Internet Explorer
* RealMedia plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera
* RealMedia DirectShow splitter [version 1.0.1.1]
DirectShow audio filters: 
* MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 1.9.0.311]
* AC3/DTS/LPCM (AC3Filter) [version 1.08a]
* AC3/DTS/LPCM (InterVideo) [version 7.0.27.191]
* MP1/MP2 (Ligos) [version 4.0.0.77]
* MP1/MP2 (MainConcept) [version 1.0.0.78]
* Vorbis (CoreVorbis) [version 1.1.0.79]
* AAC (CoreAAC) [version 1.2.0.573]
* AAC (3ivX Pro) [version D4 4.5.1] 
* MusePack [version 1.0.0.3]
* Monkey's Audio [version 1.00]
* WavPack (CoreWavPack) [version 1.0.3]
* FLAC (illiminable) [version 0.71.0946]
* Voxware MetaSound [version 1.0.0.12]
* AAC encoder (3ivX Pro) [version D4 4.5.1]
ACM audio codecs: 
* MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 3.3.2]
* MP3 (LAME) [version 3.97b2]
* AC3 (ffcHandler) [version 1.21]
* Vorbis [version 0.0.3.6]
* DivX  Audio [version 4.2.0.0]
DirectShow source filters: 
* MP4 splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [1.6.224.23]
* MP4 splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3]
* Matroska splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [1.6.224.23]
* Matroska splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.2.9]
* Ogg splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [1.6.224.23] 
* FLV splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.1]
* MPEG-TS splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [1.6.224.23] 
* MPEG demuxer (Elecard) [version 1.0.31.51211]
* MPEG demuxer (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3]
* MPEG demuxer (MainConcept) [version 1.0.1.20]
* MPEG demuxer (Ligos) [version 4.0.0.77]
* SHOUTcast Source [version 1.0.0.1]
DirectShow subtitle filter: 
* DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.37]
* DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.33]
DirectShow audio filters (general purpose): 
* Morgan Multimedia Stream Switcher [version 0.9.9]
Encoding tools: 
* LAME CLI and DLL [version 3.97b2]
* LameDropXPd [version 3.97b2]
Tools: 
* GSpot Codec Information Appliance [version 2.52 beta 1 build 2004-09-15]
* Sherlock [version 2.0] 
* VobSubStrip [version 0.11]
* GraphEdit [build 041201]
* MMCompView [version 1.10]
* AVI Fixed [version 2.0b1]
* FourCC Changer
* Bitrate Calculator

Changes from K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.55 to K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.56 :
- Removed BSplayer. The newest version of BSplayer is available as a separate download.
- Removed Matrix Mixer. Both AC3Filter and ffdshow offer similar functionality.
- Updated x264 to rev. 551
- Updated AC3Filter to version 1.08a
- Improved Codec Tweak Tool
- Improved .mov downloader
- Fixed opening .mov files (not embedded in html) in Internet Explorer
- Minor changes

Homepage - *www.codecguide.com

Size: 31.9 MB

Download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack
*download.betanews.com/download/1080441198/klmcodec156.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.ro/software/MULTIMEDIA/VIDEO/DIVX/klmcodec156.exe
Mirror
*files.trunetworks.com/multimedia/klmcodec156.exe


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks comprehensive enough for all formats.


----------



## Dink2cool (Jul 28, 2006)

is this a review of klite or just its specs ??? u've just pasted its contents without revewing about them ...


----------



## Curious Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Dink2cool said:
			
		

> is this a review of klite or just its specs ??? u've just pasted its contents without revewing about them ...



This need no review as almost all of this forum uses this codec.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

everyone uses it....not just the forum


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.56*

Changes from K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.55 to K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.56 :
- Removed BSplayer. The newest version of BSplayer is available as a separate download.
- Removed Matrix Mixer. Both AC3Filter and ffdshow offer similar functionality.
- Updated x264 to rev. 551
- Updated AC3Filter to version 1.08a
- Improved Codec Tweak Tool
- Improved .mov downloader
- Fixed opening .mov files (not embedded in html) in Internet Explorer
- Minor changes


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.57*

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.57 Released]

Changes from K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.56 to K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.57 :
- Added: DScaler5 MPEG-1/2 decoder [version 0.0.8.0]
- Updated: Cyberlink MPEG-1/2 decoder to version 6.0.2.2806
- Removed: Ligos MPEG-1/2 decoder
- Merged: all DVD and MPEG decoders into one section.
- Removed: Ligos MPEG audio decoder
- Removed: Ligos MPEG demuxer
- Updated: Cyberlink MPEG demuxer to version 1.0.0.3726
- Updated: AC3Filter to version 1.09a
- Updated: CoreAAC to version 1.2.0.575
- Updated: ff_libfaad2.dll in ffdshow
- Added: oggdropXPd [version 1.8.9 aoTuVb4.51]
- ffdshow is now the default H.264 decoder instead of CoreAVC. It is slower, but more compatible.
- Updated: QuickTime components to version 7.1.0.210
- IMPORTANT: Windows 2003/XP64 users should run WindowsUpdate before installing. Patch KB921398 fixes an issue that causes QuickTime to crash on those systems.
- RealMedia and QuickTime browser plugin installation is now also able to detect the Seamonkey browser
- Minor changes

Homepage - *www.codecguide.com

Size: 31.4 MB

Download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack
*download.betanews.com/download/1080441198/klmcodec157.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.ro/software/MULTIMEDIA/VIDEO/DIVX/klmcodec157.exe
Mirror
*files.trunetworks.com/multimedia/klmcodec157.exe


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Rajat. Downloaded and installed.


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> thanx ...... installed it ........ bt quicktime files ie mov, dont play smoothly ........ audio 1st & then video .......
> 
> anybody exp. same thing ......... havent installed QT player ....... is it problem with codecs only ...........



No prob with me atleast.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

.mov files always play sluggish on low end hardware. Better try the QT codecs properly and see ?


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.58*

Features of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.58 :
Player: 

Media Player Classic [version 6.4.9.0 rev. 611] 
ffdshow: 

ffdshow [rev. 2543] 
extra plugins 
ffdshow VFW interface 
DirectShow video filters: 

XviD [version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-04-20] 
DivX [version 6.2.5.34] 
CoreAVC [version 0.0.0.4] 
On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0] 
On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0] 
MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (Cyberlink) [version 6.0.2.2806] 
MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (InterVideo) [version 7.0.27.191] 
MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (DScaler5) [version 0.0.8.0] 
MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3] 
MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (MainConcept) [version 1.0.0.78] 
MPEG-1 / MPEG-2 (Ligos) [version 4.0.0.77] 
VFW video codecs: 

XviD [version 1.2.0-dev build 2006-04-20] 
DivX Pro [version 6.2.5.34] 
x264 [rev. 558] 
Windows Media 9 VCM [version 9.0.1.369] 
On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0] [Encoding] 
On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0] [Encoding] 
Intel Indeo [version 5.2562.15.54] 
Intel Indeo [version 4.51.16.2] 
Intel Indeo [version 3.24.15.03] 
Intel I.263 [version 2.55.1.16] 
huffyuv [version 2.1.1 CCE Patch 0.2.5] 
I420 (Helix) [version 1.2] 
YV12 (Helix) [version 1.2] 
QuickTime Alternative: 

QuickTime codecs [version 7.1.0.210] 
QuickTime plugin for Internet Explorer 
QuickTime plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera 
Extra QuickTime plugins 
QuickTime DirectShow parser 
QuickTime DirectShow decoder wrapper 
Real Alternative: 

RealMedia codecs [version 6.0.12.1483] 
RealMedia plugin for Internet Explorer 
RealMedia plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera 
RealMedia DirectShow splitter [version 1.0.1.1] 
DirectShow audio filters: 

MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 1.9.0.311] 
AC3/DTS/LPCM (AC3Filter) [version 1.09a] 
AC3/DTS/LPCM (InterVideo) [version 7.0.27.191] 
MP1/MP2 (MainConcept) [version 1.0.0.78] 
Vorbis (CoreVorbis) [version 1.1.0.79] 
AAC (CoreAAC) [version 1.2.0.575] 
AAC (3ivX Pro) [version D4 4.5.1] 
MusePack [version 1.0.0.3] 
Monkey's Audio [version 1.00] 
WavPack (CoreWavPack) [version 1.0.3] 
FLAC (illiminable) [version 0.71.0946] 
Voxware MetaSound [version 1.0.0.12] 
AAC encoder (3ivX Pro) [version D4 4.5.1] 
ACM audio codecs: 

MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 3.3.2] 
MP3 (LAME) [version 3.97b3] 
AC3 (ffcHandler) [version 1.3.1] 
Vorbis [version 0.0.3.6] 
DivX  Audio [version 4.2.0.0] 
DirectShow source filters: 

MP4 splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.224.23] 
MP4 splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3] 
Matroska splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.224.23] 
Matroska splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.2.9] 
Ogg splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.224.23] 
FLV splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.1] 
MPEG-TS splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.6.224.23] 
MPEG demuxer (Cyberlink) [version 1.0.0.3726] 
MPEG demuxer (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.3] 
MPEG demuxer (MainConcept) [version 1.0.1.20] 
MPEG demuxer (Elecard) [version 1.0.31.51211] 
SHOUTcast Source [version 1.0.0.1] 
DirectShow subtitle filter: 

DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.37] 
DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.33] 
DirectShow audio filters (general purpose): 

Morgan Multimedia Stream Switcher [version 0.9.9] 
Encoding tools: 

LAME CLI and DLL [version 3.97b3] 
LameDropXPd [version 3.97b3] 
OggDropXPd [version 1.8.9 aoTuVb4.51] 
Tools: 

GSpot Codec Information Appliance [version 2.52 beta 1 build 2004-09-15] 
Sherlock [version 2.0] 
VobSubStrip [version 0.11] 
GraphEdit [build 041201] 
MMCompView [version 1.10] 
AVI Fixed [version 2.0b1] 
FourCC Changer 
Bitrate Calculator 
Changes from K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.57 to K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.58 :
- Improved Codec Tweak Tool: It is now possible to enable/disable each codec/filter that has been installed by KLCP.
- Updated DivX decoder to version 6.2.5.34
- Updated x264 to rev. 558
- Added Helix I420 and YV12 codecs [version 1.2]
- Re-added Ligos MPEG filters
- Updated LAME MP3 ACM codec to version 3.97b3
- Updated LAME CLI and DLL to version 3.97b3
- Updated LameDropXPd to version 3.97b3
- Improved file association creation
- Minor changes

Homepage - *www.codecguide.com

Size: 32.1 MB

Download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack
*download.betanews.com/download/1080441198/klmcodec158.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.ro/software/MULTIMEDIA/VIDEO/DIVX/klmcodec158.exe
Mirror
*files.trunetworks.com/multimedia/klmcodec158.exe


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 31, 2006)

is this available as a rar file?? exe' s blocked


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.58*

Rt click on the link and opt for 'save target as'


----------

